# Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Hey folks:
I've decided to focus on some other responsibilities @ The Tire Rack. I'll still be in sales, so to my repeat customers, many who have more than customers, more like friends, I will certainly appreciate your loyalty in your decision to continue to do business with me. To one and all, it's been my pleasure to have assisted you in any small way. I've enjoyed helping and working with
every single one of you.
I'll see ya at Waterfest.
Eric ext 391

...And don't forget 'ole Eric made the very first Stickie / FAQ, so don't forget,
*the answer to your question is likely in the Tech Center*.

.
.

If you've never ordered from The Tire Rack and need assistance with placing an order, and/or need technical assistance here on the forum, beginning today (05/02/05), my amigo Alex will be stepping into the role of assisiting you.
Please be sure to welcome him with your support.
........................_*Alex @*_
...............*Performance Products Specialist*
......................*877-522-8473 ext 294*


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 9:51 PM 6-18-2005_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Greetings Vortex!
Glad to be here. I have dubbed many times in years, 84 Rabbit GTI, 83 Wolfsburg Sirocco, 87 16v Sirocco. By no means does this make me "da man" but I know 1st hand how it is..








You may have seen me on the following boards
S2ki.com
3si.org
northamericanmotoring.com
puresportscar.com
nsxprime.com
I look forward to helping out with Vortex in any way I can. 
Email is the best way to get ahold of me.
My core hours of operation are 9-5 CST - I'd be happy to return phonecalls, 
or place orders during these hours. 
Please make sure that if you choose to order from TireRack that you 
- Call me directly
or
- order the Vortex's upgrade garage
or
- referance my name and extension in the previos contact field .

This allows me to provide the best service in technical review, and delivery timing,
it also allows VWVORTEX to be credit with your sale 
(probably the most importand factor)
Cheers
Alex ext 294


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

*sigh* the changing of the guard...








welcome aboard alex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Feyd at 9:25 PM 5-5-2005_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex......WELCOME!








I've ordered from Tire Rack a few times. I was on the site today doing a search for tires for my wife's car and ran into some issues with the search function. The first time I got a result of 20 or so tires. When I went back in a few minutes afterwards, I only returned 1 tire in the search.
The search I used was By Tire Size and by All-Season. All other fields were left blank to return all available options.
Are you guys experiencing some site issues?
Thanks!


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (GS Audio)*

what size? I can look into it
Alex


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_what size? I can look into it
Alex

225-45-17......but I want to get back onto the site to read the various tires specs.
Is the search function not working right now?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (GS Audio)*

its working ok for me, try this link
225/45/17 All season  
Alex


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_its working ok for me, try this link
225/45/17 All season  
Alex


Thanks....the link worked.
Between these 3 tires (Continental ContiExtremeContact, Sumitomo HTR+, and Kumho ECSTA ASX) which do you recommend? Also, what the time wait on the Conti's if I decide to get those again?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Welcome Alex! E-mail Sent.
Eric, Thank you for your involvement in the Vortex. I've learned a lot.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (f1forkvr6)*

Well, that's a bit more in line with what this post was intended for.
Thanks Chris, glad I've been of some assistance !!


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric, thanks for your help in the past and thanks to Alex for all his future help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian


----------



## vw_gti8v (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Thanks Eric for the tires and centering ring for my OZ. Your the bomb and it's sad your leaving.
Good luck!


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Everyone Please Read - Eric Departing the Forum (vw_gti8v)*

Erik thanks for the years of helpin out and providing usefull material to the Vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you will be missed


----------

